# Is it possible to post pictures here straight for my smart phone?



## IPLUMB (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anybody know if I can post pictures here right from my Iphone like you can on other sites? And when will we get an app here.:bang:


----------



## war-wagon (Mar 22, 2011)

app
app
appAPP!


----------



## Arbor Vision (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a htc evo threw sprint and post pics all the time from my phone.


----------



## IPLUMB (Mar 24, 2011)

Arbor Vision said:


> I have a htc evo threw sprint and post pics all the time from my phone.


 
On this site?


----------



## Arbor Vision (Mar 26, 2011)

IPLUMB said:


> On this site?


 
Yes.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a test.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool. That worked. I had to upload it to photobucket from my Droid first and then copy and paste the link to AS. Could just be a glitch in my phone but I wasn't able to access all my photos from this site. Not that this is very useful, but I was bored and wanted to see if it could be done.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 7, 2011)

IPLUMB said:


> Does anybody know if I can post pictures here right from my Iphone like you can on other sites? And when will we get an app here.:bang:


 
I use my iPhone. Download the taptalk app then search arboristsite, log in and the rest explains itself. Good luck


----------



## PlankSpanker (Apr 16, 2011)

I use my own method with my Droid Incredible. If you have some web space for uploading pictures to, you can use an App called AndFTP to quickly upload (using the share option) to your space. Then copy the URL of said photo from your browser and just paste it into the location for attaching photos on the forum. Seems simpler to me but only if you have the web space and are familiar with FTP. Seems simpler to me but YMMV....


----------



## axe1337 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is this for this site specific? Otherwise, yes.


----------



## TNCECIL (May 8, 2011)

*Can't find the site*

On tapatalk app. Is it still available?


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 23, 2011)

I wanna try.


----------



## rianscott (Jun 11, 2011)

Why is the other one posted like an attachment? How did you do that? I want to try it also.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jun 14, 2011)

TNCECIL said:


> On tapatalk app. Is it still available?


 
I'm using tapatalk right now, there's an option right below where I'm typing this that says "open advanced options" and in there you can add pics, maps and URL's and some other garbage.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 187220
funny stuff


----------



## Florida23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Stihl in wood, do you always keep your chain saws on the kitchen table?


----------



## jamied (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 190269


Test from Tapatalk.


Jamie
Neenah, WI


----------



## RNR420 (Sep 7, 2012)

Do I have to log into Facebook to make tap talk work? Cause I refuse to do Facebook!


----------



## jamied (Sep 7, 2012)

RNR420 said:


> Do I have to log into Facebook to make tap talk work? Cause I refuse to do Facebook!



No you should not need to.


----------



## RNR420 (Sep 7, 2012)

Then help a tech tard out please. Cause I'm not seeing another option with that app. I'm running an iPhone 4s btw. Dying to post pics of my 032 rebuild


----------



## jamied (Sep 7, 2012)

RNR420 said:


> Then help a tech tard out please. Cause I'm not seeing another option with that app. I'm running an iPhone 4s btw. Dying to post pics of my 032 rebuild



I was at the older version and just updated it, but I still don't get anything about logging in with facebook. I'm sure I just logged in directly with my forum login. 

You could upload your photos to a photo sharing site and then post a link here.

Jamie


----------



## RNR420 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll try that. Thanks for the quick response hey!


----------



## RNR420 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any suggestions? App store will have thousands of options for sure. And I'll be damned if I will use Facebook, MySpace...


----------



## jamied (Sep 7, 2012)

RNR420 said:


> Any suggestions? App store will have thousands of options for sure. And I'll be damned if I will use Facebook, MySpace...



I just use facebook or post photos directly to my own web site. If you have a Google+ account you can upload to google for free. I think there is some photo sharing service built into the whole icloud thing that you can use, but I've never had reason to try it so I really can't say how it works.

Jamie


----------



## war-wagon (Sep 17, 2012)

Test from tapatalk
View attachment 253201


----------

